

Flexport Wants to Be Uber of the Oceans - thedogeye
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-05-11/flexport-wants-to-be-uber-of-the-oceans

======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9526167](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9526167).

